# Anyone here have success with peanut butter?



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

so i've been looking for foods that my stomach can tolerate so i can eat more than just chicken and white rice. i'm looking at peanut butter and these are stats:Nutritional value per 100 g (3.5 oz)Energy 2,462 kJ (588 kcal)Carbohydrates 20 g- Starch 4.8 g- Sugars 9.2 g- Dietary fiber 6 gFat 50 gProtein 25 gWater 1.8 gthe fat content is very, very high. i know fat is always bad for IBSers, but is it dietary fat in general or just saturated fat? i'm thinking about trying out nuts and might just leave the peanut butter for now.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Peanuts have always been reactive for me--some digestive problems, lots of gas, more D. I found that almond butter was much better, although it can still cause problems, especially when I consume it too frequently. Still, it is fine for me in moderation.Mark


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

I can tolerate peanut butter, and eat it quite frequently on crackers.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

I can tolerate PB in small amounts. Larger amounts gives me a pit in my stomach. Using your nutrition label, there is 50g of fat in the 100g serving size. That's 7.14 tablespoons, which is A LOT of peanut butter to eat at one time. A PB&J might have 2 tablespoons on it, which is about 14g of fat.


----------



## mommyofbandits (Feb 25, 2011)

It's one of the things I can eat without problem. I started the Atkins diet a week ago, and I'm noticing that not all of the things I thought about my IBS are true. Peanut butter can be a great supplement, especially if you need added vitamins and minerals. i'd just try and get the all natural, or organic kind, less preservatives, and in the long run better for you.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Nope I can't eat peanut butter. Well I can.. but it makes me feel awful. I don't think my gut knows how to digest it.... It's too bad really.. LOL


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I can only eat Jif creamy...Skippy gives me D go figure how weird i am???? now i seen in my store today Smuckers has decided to discontinue Jif because of some peanut shortage because of the floods...yeah lets get those prices up..more bull blame just to make things more expensive..then later even after things improve  the price still stays up!!!


----------

